# wieder einmal slot conflicte

## Annaberlin

Liebes Forum,

habe wieder meine liebe Not mit gnome, wollte ein Update auf 3.24 durchführen. 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # emerge gnome
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Es tut mir leid, sicher habt ihr besseres zu tun, als meine Fehler zu beseitigen, aber es wird!! Ich kann nicht anders, als herzlich danke zu sagen   :Smile: 

----------

## franzf

Lies dir die Fehlermeldung GENAU durch, da steht eigentlich was Portage nicht auflösen kann. (Stichwort: REQUIRED_USE)

Ansonsten eine generelle Frage: Du hast auch hier (wie bei deinem anderen Problem) irgend ein overlay eingebunden. Ist das Absicht? Oder Gewohneit von anderen Linux-Distributionen?

Viele deiner Probleme scheinen mit mittelmäßig gepfelgten ebuilds und default-USE-Flags/Profilen zusammenzuhängen. Qt4 gibt es im main portage tree (/usr/portage), gnome ebenfalls. Wenn du ein passendes Profil (wie z.B. desktop/gnome/systemd - Über console via eselect profile einstellbar - verwendest, solltest mit solchen Problemen gar nicht konfrontiert werden.

----------

## Annaberlin

 *franzf wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Viele deiner Probleme scheinen mit mittelmäßig gepfelgten ebuilds und default-USE-Flags/Profilen zusammenzuhängen. Qt4 gibt es im main portage tree (/usr/portage), gnome ebenfalls. Wenn du ein passendes Profil (wie z.B. desktop/gnome/systemd - Über console via eselect profile einstellbar - verwendest, solltest mit solchen Problemen gar nicht konfrontiert werden.

 

Ja, Du hast in der Tat vollkommen recht. Darüber hatte ich mir auch schon Gedanken gemacht. Ich denke, dass ich endlich von einem aktuellen Gentoo Gnome wegkommen sollte. Da scheint sehr viel gepatscht worden sein, da neuere Gnome-Versionen, soviel ich weiß, leider nur mit systemd zufriedenstellend laufen.

Wenn ich etwas sattelfester auf den Beinen bin, könnte ich mich ja noch einmal an das Gnome-Projekt herantreten.

Hatte zwischenzeitlich Funtoo und auch Gentoo mit Plasma installiert und siehe da - es traten bei Software-Installationen und Updates eigentlch so gut wie keine Probleme auf. Alles lief in der Regel unproblematisch.

Leider habe ich momentan einige Probleme mit dem Rechner, Beim Booten von Gentoo hängt das BIOS für 30 Sekunden mit der Meldung 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> "waiting for uevents to be prozessed"

 

bis es weitergeht  :Sad: 

Ich denke aber, dass es an der SSD liegt (vielleicht wurde in letzter Zeit zu viel kompiliert). So hoffe ich, dass nach einem Festplattencheck alles wieder im Lot ist.

Also noch einmal vielen Dank. Ich hoffe, dass meine Fragen in nächster Zeit weniger werden.

Was ich noch loswerden möchte, ich finde dieses Forum einfach super!! Hier wird einem offensichtlichen Anfänger schnell und freundlich gelaufen, im Gegensatz zu einem anderen Forum, dessen Namen ich nicht nennen mag. Dort werden gerade Anfänger sehr schnell abgeschmettert.

Gruß annab

----------

## Josef.95

Hehe ja, aber ein USE-flag für ein Paket passend wie gefordert in der package.use zu setzen sollte nicht soo schwer sein. Dieses Basiswissen braucht man unter Gentoo fast täglich. Schau dazu zb auch im Wiki unter https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki//etc/portage/package.use

 *Annaberlin wrote:*   

> Leider habe ich momentan einige Probleme mit dem Rechner, Beim Booten von Gentoo hängt das BIOS für 30 Sekunden mit der Meldung
> 
>  *Quote:*   "waiting for uevents to be prozessed" 
> 
> bis es weitergeht :-(
> ...

 

Hm nein, "waiting for uevents to be prozessed" kommt von udev

Vermutlich kann für irgendein deiner angeschlossenen (meist USB)-Geräte ein Device nicht angelegt werden.

Vorschlag: Falls du externe Geräte (zb via USB) angeschossen hast, versuche mal durch aussortieren herauszufinden welches Gerät genau Probleme bereitet.

Falls das noch nicht hilft, dann dreh mal bitte in der /etc/conf.d/udev den Debug-Level hoch - eventuell ist im ausführlichem Log dann (hoffentlich) genaueres zu finden.

(PS, noch eine Bitte, setze Konsolenausgaben hier im Forum doch bitte nicht als Zitat (da geht oft die Formatierung bei kaputt), nutze für Konsolenausgaben besser die Code-Tags). thx :)

----------

## Annaberlin

Hi Josef.95,

meiner Meinung lag es doch an der SSD. Habe parallel noch Windows 10 installiert, Windows meldete Festplattenfehler, die dann behoben wurden, Anschließend ging es auch unter Gentoo zügig weiter.

Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht allzu oft hier nachfragen muss, was Gentoo betrifft, wird mir allmählich auch zu blöd. 

Momentan läuft alles (noch) rund.

Ich glaube, Gentoo macht süchtig.

Das derzeit einzige Problem macht der Touchscreen von meinem All in One PC (Lenovo ideacentre AIO 700). Dieser will einfach nicht auf Gesten reagieren. Im genkernel-next habe ich kein passendes modul gefunden.

Habe zwar einiges markiert, aber wohl nicht das richtige getroffen.

Vielleicht frage ich nochmal in einem gesonderten Threat nach.

Dann wünsche ich Euch allen ein angenehmes Wochenende und bedanke mich bei Euch für Eure Geduld.

annab

----------

## Josef.95

Ah ok, prima :)

Noch mal kurz nachgefragt: Was ist aus dem eigentlichen Thema, dem Slot-Konflikt geworden? Hast du das mit dem USE-Flag passend setzen nun hinbekommen, oder ist das noch offen?

----------

## Annaberlin

Habe mein System neu aufgesetzt, diesmal aber mit systemd nach der Anleitung "von scratch", da ich ein ungepatchtes Gnome 3.22 haben wollte. Nach anfänglichen Schwierigkeiten gelang mir dann gestern Nacht die Installation.

Sämtliche Verweise auf KDE, bzw. Plasma, wurden unterbunden.

Habe danach noch zwei world-updates laden können, die auch problemlos durchgelaufen sind.

So denke ich, dass jetzt alles gut läuft.

Mit den vielen Tipps, die ich erhalten habe und für die ich mich recht herzlich bedanke, werde ich hoffentlich das System auch wraten können.

LG annaberlin

----------

